# Anew model



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Picked this up at Ollies today,not sure what color I want to do it in yet.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Boy this model has turned out to be a bear,nothing like the quality on AMT or even Revell,nothing fits well and the instructions are very sparse .Linburg is the company,I'll not buy these again at any price.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't know, but was it a Lindberg originally? 

That label absorbed a lot of crud kits (Pyro, Palmer... you name it!) and so not all are good.

Some of their 1990's stuff is AMAZING. The Sebring "Ultra Snap" is just a knocked-down promo, and is a fantastic kit. I have a bundle of their 1/20 stuff from the mid '90s, and it looks fantastic. I'm sure there are some issues, but what car doesn't have some? 

I'm sorry that one is a piece of excrement, but don't give up on all Lindbergs; best to do some reasarch on the kit first. There's a good chance that it'll be bad, but it could be a diamond in the rough, too!


----------

